# Stuffing tube size question



## meatstick (Jan 22, 2018)

I usually use the 21mm casings for snack sticks. However, I want to try a small diameter stix. I plan to use 10mm stuffing tube with 18mm collagen casings with my 5lb. vertical hand crank stuffer from Cabelas. Anyone use this set up? tube/casings size and any problems with it? I just wonder if the new tube will fit by stuffer and if there will be any issues with getting the meat to come out that small of a diameter. Thanks in advance.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 22, 2018)

I use 16mm collagen cases which fit on my 1/2" 13mm OD tube. The meat needs to be wet to flow through the smaller tube but it does with a little force. Not the easiest to crank. Sure takes a long time to empty a 12 pound stuffer stuffing these little cases but they make great sized snack sticks.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2018)

is that 10mm  ID or OD..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2018)

for 15-16mm you will need a 3/8" OD tube (9.5mm)

for larger 17-21mm you can use a 7/16" OD (10mm)


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 22, 2018)

It will work for the casings,  but whether it will work on your stuffer will depend on the width of the tubes base.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 22, 2018)

danmcg said:


> It will work for the casings,  but whether it will work on your stuffer will depend on the width of the tubes base.


Right.
Most of the smaller tube sizes have a base for a 5lb stuffer. I have seen bases for larger stuffers.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 22, 2018)

daveomak said:


> is that 10mm  ID or OD..



I'm not sure. I was on walton's website and they have a graph that shows you what size tube you need for the casings. I was just going off what they had listed. I currently have 1/2" OD tube but I thought this would be to big for the 16mm casings.
https://www.waltonsinc.com/walton-s-10mm-ss-stuffing-tube


----------



## meatstick (Jan 22, 2018)

nepas said:


> Right.
> Most of the smaller tube sizes have a base for a 5lb stuffer. I have seen bases for larger stuffers.





danmcg said:


> It will work for the casings,  but whether it will work on your stuffer will depend on the width of the tubes base.



Yes, I was also wondering about this.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 22, 2018)

1/2" OD is ~13mm...   it would be tight...  VERY tight...  I use 16mm OD tube on 21 MM casings for sticks..  I can stuff about 30" of collagen casing..   PITA but it works...


----------



## meatstick (Jan 31, 2018)

So I have been reading up on 16 mm size casings. It seems they are about the size of a #2 pencil. I wanted something a little bigger than than. I'm thinking 17 mm instead of 18mm. Would 17 mm produce about a 3/8" diameter finished snack stick? My problem is I have only used 21 mm casings and I think they are to big. Trying to find something in between without causing a PITA while stuffing.


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 31, 2018)

The sticks I made with 16mm cases are bigger then a pencil. I'll get a package out of the freezer tonight and take a size pic for you.


----------



## meatstick (Jan 31, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> The sticks I made with 16mm cases are bigger then a pencil. I'll get a package out of the freezer tonight and take a size pic for you.


Awesome... Thank you


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 31, 2018)

16mm = 0.630 inches, or roughly 5/8"


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 31, 2018)

My pen is about 3/8"







Stick is all of 1/2" and pushing 5/8"


----------



## meatstick (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks Muddydogs I really appreciate it. That is very helpful.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 2, 2018)

muddydogs said:


> I use 16mm collagen cases which fit on my 1/2" 13mm OD tube. The meat needs to be wet to flow through the smaller tube but it does with a little force. Not the easiest to crank. Sure takes a long time to empty a 12 pound stuffer stuffing these little cases but they make great sized snack sticks.


Same here, but I only have a 5# stuffer. They do make nice sized sticks.


----------



## meatstick (Feb 26, 2018)

Update... I stuff and smoked 25lbs of goose sticks this past weekend. I went with 17 mm casings and happy they way they turned out. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

